
Ask HN: Why are predatory YT channels of astrologers, psychics, still operating? - DyslexicAtheist
just watched John Oliver&#x27;s latest &quot;Last Week Tonight&quot;[0] on predatory psychics ... and wondered how this genre of scammers and predators manages to avoid scrutiny in the discussion about &#x27;fake news&#x27; and fraudulent&#x2F;radicalizing content on Youtube. It seems that this is no different and as toxic to already vulnerable peoples mental health, as are the newer conspiracy theories (QAnon, Flat-Earthers, Anti-Vaxxers, etc ...).<p>I did a quick search for channels on this topic and reported a couple, ... though this will have little effect. Many of them have been operating since a long time which is a indicator to moderators that &quot;society has moved the goalpost&quot; and provides an excuse to keep them alive for now.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WhMGcp9xIhY
======
PaulHoule
The cultural precedent is long, see:

[https://gintama.fandom.com/wiki/Diviner_Arc](https://gintama.fandom.com/wiki/Diviner_Arc)

Ancient Romans, Chinese, and many others practices astrology and other forms
of divination. In fact, until the last 3000 years or so, exorcism was the
first line treatment for most medical conditions.

Those practices were the backdrop for religion as we know it today so if they
come for the Astrologers now, when will they come for the Rabbis, the Imams,
the Priests?

------
yesenadam
Astrology is still defended by a lot of everyday people who should know
better! A couple of times recently, smart people I know have said some
astrology thing, to my astonishment. When I say "uh.....geez, you don't
believe that do you?!" they say "It's fun" in defence of it. Probably they've
never in their lives come across some Shermer/Sagan/Gardner/Dawkins/Harris etc
mocking/writing against baseless beliefs.

It's just not a shameful thing to believe in, in the general culture.
Astrology columns are in all newspapers, are 'fun'. Harmless entertainment. I
guess newspapers had a role in continuing that till the present day.

p.s. Where exactly do you draw the line between allowable/not allowable?

------
DyslexicAtheist
current discussion on the sting exposing the "psychics"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19256805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19256805)

